# Condoms in Isle 12



## basky (May 26, 2009)

This guy goes to a super market and goes to isle 12 and asks for a box of condoms.

The lady askes "what size" and the guy says "I don't know" so the lady askes him to pull down his pants.

The lady tugs a few times and says "you need a box of x-large condoms".

So this guy hears behind him and he asks for a box of condom's, and the lady says "what size" and the guy says I don't know.

So the lady asks him to pull down his pants.

The lady tugs a few time and says "get a box of medium condoms"

So this teenager in isle 11 hears and wants some of the action.

So he goes to isle 12 and asks "can I have a box of condoms"

The lady asks "what size" and the teenage says "I don't know"

So the lady asks him to pull down his pants .

When he does, the lady tugs a few times, stands up and announces "Clean up in isle 12"


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wanter lol


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

